# libgpod mit support für ipod nano 5G

## krallekit

Hallo Gemeinde,

wie in der Überschrift schon zu erlesen, suche ich, vermutlich nicht als einiziger, nach einer Möglichkeit meinen ipod vernünftig unter Linux mit Music zu betanken. Bisherige Versionen der libgpod (aktuell die 0.7.2 glaube ich) unterstützen bisher nur ipod bis zur 4G Version.

Nun gibt es ja mittlerweile eine libgpod-0.7.9x die angeblich 5G Support mitbringt. Ich hatte mich mal damit befasst ein ebuild zum update mittel Portage overlay zu basteln. Es sieht aber so aus, als wenn derzeitige Versionen benötigter libs in Portage nicht zu libgpod-0.7.9x kompatibel sind. Die Versinen sind zu alt. Deshalb gibt es vermutlich auch noch kein Update im Portagebaum.

Da ich kurzfristig kein großen Chancen sehe meinen ipod unter Gentoo zu nutzen ist die Frage ob es andere Möglichkeiten gibt außer libgpod. Aber bitte kein itunes unter Wine. Das ist irgendwie pervers.

Vielleicht hat ja jeman einen Tip. Wird mich aber auch über Links zu gepatchter Version freuen. Meinetwegen auch aus'm cvs von libgpod.

Vielen Dank

----------

## tuam

Hallo,

bei mir scheint Version 0.7.92 mit folgendem Ebuild zu laufen

```

pc ~ # cat /usr/local/portage/media-libs/libgpod/libgpod-0.7.92.ebuild 

# Copyright 1999-2009 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

EAPI=2

inherit autotools eutils

DESCRIPTION="Shared library to access the contents of an iPod"

HOMEPAGE="http://www.gtkpod.org/libgpod.html"

SRC_URI="mirror://sourceforge/gtkpod/${P}.tar.gz"

RESTRICT="mirror"

LICENSE="LGPL-2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~amd64 ~x86"

IUSE="+gtk python test hal osx3"

RDEPEND=">=dev-libs/glib-2.16

        sys-apps/sg3_utils

        dev-libs/libxml2

        dev-db/sqlite:3

        >=app-pda/libplist-1.0

        dev-libs/libusb:1

        hal? ( =sys-apps/hal-0.5* )

        gtk? ( >=x11-libs/gtk+-2.6 )

        python? ( >=dev-lang/python-2.3

                >=media-libs/mutagen-1.8

                >=dev-python/pygobject-2.8 )

        osx3? ( >=app-pda/libimobiledevice-0.9.7 )

        test? ( media-libs/taglib )"

DEPEND="${RDEPEND}

        python? ( >=dev-lang/swig-1.3.24 )

        dev-util/pkgconfig

        dev-libs/libxslt"

src_prepare() {

        #epatch "${FILESDIR}"/${P}-compile-without-hal.patch

        eautoreconf

}

src_configure() {

        econf \

                $(use_with hal) \

                $(use_enable gtk gdk-pixbuf) \

                $(use_enable python pygobject) \

                $(use_enable osx3 libimobiledevice) \

                $(use_with python)

}

src_install() {

        emake DESTDIR="${D}" install || die

        dodoc README TROUBLESHOOTING AUTHORS NEWS README.SysInfo README.overview README.sqlite

}
```

Für iPhone/iPod Touch bräuchte es natürlich noch libimobiledevice, die ich hier mal unter app-pda einsortiert und mit dem USE-Flag osx3 versehen habe, aber nicht brauche - Du vermutlich auch nicht.

FF,

Daniel

----------

